# Dish 625 DVR Receiver - install?



## TerminatioN

I already have Dish Network service, and have a couple 625 DVRs already. I was hoping to replace one of my regular receivers with another 625, but my question is, if I buy one on eBay/craigslist/etc, will it be as easy as disconnecting the cords from the old one, connecting them to the new 625 and swapping the card from the old box over?

Or will I need a new card for the 625? or is there some sort of activation process for the new 625 that only a dish tech can do?

Sorry if this is a stupid question... just don't want to buy something I won't be able to use.

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Network

Great question. 

In terms of setting up the replacement, all you will need to do is make sure that all the connections from your old receiver are connected to your replacement receiver. You will not be able to use the smart card from you old receiver with the replacement receiver, the replacement should come with one for itself. 

Please ensure is that the receiver you're purchasing is not leased on another account and doesn't have a balance on it. 

When you want us to active the replacement receiver you have a couple of options: You can register your replacement online after registering on our website, or give us a call at our 24/7 customer support number 1-800-333-DISH (3474), we would be happy to walk you through that process.


----------



## P Smith

Add to the checklist: ask what a card came with it ? Purple with letter "G3" is OK, other will require you to pay $40 for new, so do negotiate your price down.


----------



## BattleZone

[email protected] Network said:


> Please ensure is that the receiver you're purchasing is not leased on another account and doesn't have a balance on it.


Actually, you need to ensure that:

- the receiver is OWNED, not leased. Most receivers are leased, and leased receivers cannot be transferred to another account.

- the receiver is not currently active on an account.

- the receiver has no outstanding balance on it

- you have the Service Plan, because if the receiver is dead, or dies soon after you get it, it won't get replaced unless you have the Service Plan.

99% of the time I get a customer who has "acquired" a receiver from somewhere other than Dish, that receiver ends up not being able to be activated. The only way to be sure is to get the R and S numbers from the receiver and call Dish. And know going in that you're taking a risk...


----------

